# Finally coming together



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

So I posted a while ago that I was interested in starting to drive. We talked to our old neighbor who is into driving draft horses and stuff. A friend of his had a cart and harness set for sale. They gave us a great deal ($400 for cart and harness.) The cart isn't anything fancy, but should work (and very sturdy.) They harness is awesome quality leather except the bridle feels like cardboard and won't loosen up. 

I went ahead and tried the harness on Angel today and I think she looks pretty good in it. I'm going to work with her and ground driving and training her for the cart before hooking her up and driving her (with the help of our old neighbors.)

Here is a picture of Angel in her new (to us) harness.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

CUTE! She is going to be so pretty put to a cart!

The bridle will not be hard or super expensive to replace. I would want a noseband on it anyway. You might get a biothane bridle, then get the harness to match later. 

Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase! You'll have to post pics of your progress!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see the cart


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Really nice!

The harness looks a little like the first set I had that I acquired secondhand. It was nothing fancy (and the breastcollar ended up breaking before I ever hitched with it) but it was super for ground driving.

I'm awaiting my dream harness for my regular driving gelding -- my Haflinger. Once I get that, I can adjust his old one to fit my mare, and start her on the ground driving training.

Have fun!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I just love paints in harness!! Your horse is going to look great!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll try to get pictures of the cart tomorrow. I'm also going to work with Angel some more tomorrow and try the harness on Jinxx. So I'll get pictures of him in the harness too.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's an update. I went out and worked with Jinxx. He took to the harness really well. Took him out to the round pen and worked with him in there a bit with the harness on so he could get a feel for it. He didn't really like the breeching at first (started bucking a little bit) but after a while he didn't care about it.









Later, after working with him for a while, I then put his bridle on and started ground driving with him. We have ground driven before so this was nothing new, but driving with the harness was. I decided to not put the blinders on him for now. I didn't want to overload him with new stuff and I just want to take it one step at a time. 









And then I know everyone has been wanting to see the cart so here it is. Like I said it's nothing fancy, but should work. It's pretty much all metal and really sturdy. The seats a little ruff, but I'm scraping off all the paint and going to redo the seat (make the bad rest higher and add some padding.)


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

bahaha that cart looks like so much fun! it's like a tonka truck cart!

That's got to be one of the sturdiest looking things I've seen yet.


----------

